# informed opinion



## rivkaopreis

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik ben op zoek naar het correcte equivalent in het Nederlands van het Engelse bijvoeglijk naamwoord "informed" zoals gebruikt in "informed consent", "informed decision" of "informed opinion". De context waarin ik dit woord wilde gebruiken is als volgt: "Op dit moment ontbreekt ons de informatie om een _geïnformeerd_ standpunt in te kunnen nemen over de noodzaak tot....". 

Hoewel het wel als een behoorlijk anglicisme klonk, heb ik in eerste instantie voor een letterlijke vertaling uit het Engels gekozen, "geïnformeerd" dus. Daarop ik kreeg ik echter commentaar van mede-ondertekenaars van het desbetreffende document die "een onderbouwd standpunt" of een "gefundeerd standpunt" beter vonden klinken. Gevoelsmatig is dit voor mij echter niet hetzelfde: een onderbouwd/gefundeerd standpunt refereert mijns inziens naar het feit dat ik mijn standpunt kan verdedigen (de redenen waarom ik een keuze heb gemaakt) terwijl een geïnformeerd standpunt verwijst naar het feit dat ik voldoende informatie heb ontvangen om een weloverwogen keuze te maken. Twee kanten van dezelfde medaille dus. Maar misschien is dit verschil wel erg vergezocht, vandaar dat ik dacht laat ik mijn vraag hier eens plaatsen!

Een beetje rond googlen doet mij vermoeden dat "geïnformeerde toestemming" binnen de medische wereld wel een geaccepteerde vertaling van "informed consent" is, en ook "geïnformeerde beslissing" levert aardig wat zoekresultaten op, meestal in een medische context. Maar "geïnformeerd standpunt" is inderdaad met 242 resultaten erg weinig gebruikt.

Wie o wie heeft hier een mening over? Alvast bedankt!


----------



## petoe

Misschienl kun je iets anders proberen dan een bijvoeglijk naamwoord?
...om met kennis van zaken een (gefundeerd) standpunt in te nemen over...


----------



## Peterdg

petoe said:


> Misschienl kun je iets anders proberen dan een bijvoeglijk naamwoord?
> ...om met kennis van zaken een (gefundeerd) standpunt in te nemen over...


----------



## rivkaopreis

Bedankt petoe, misschien is dat inderdaad wel gewoon de beste oplossing! 

Alhoewel ik wel benieuwd blijf of ik de enige bent die gevoelsmatig het idee heeft dat "geïnformeerd" en onderbouwd/gefundeerd niet precies hetzelfde betekenen, of dat dit onderscheid ook inderdaad te maken valt, maar dan niet te vertalen is zonder een anglicisme te gebruiken....


----------



## Peterdg

Nee, het is niet *precies* hetzelfde, maar dat is een vertaling zelden. Om een onderbouwd/gefundeerd/weloverwogen standpunt in te nemen, moet je ook geïnformeerd zijn.

Het probleem met "geïnformeerd" als bn is dat niet het standpunt geïnformeerd is maar diegene die het standpunt inneemt/bepaalt. In het Engels werken zulke overdrachtelijke betekenissen makkelijker dan in het Nederlands.


----------



## rivkaopreis

Bedankt Peterdg, door de manier waarop je het uitlegt snap ik nu in ieder geval waar mijn twijfel vandaan kwam, "informed" slaat inderdaad op de persoon die het standpunt inneemt en niet op de het standpunt zelf, heel verhelderend! 

En de ironie is dat het ook geen vertaalklus betrof, maar een Nederlandstalige brief waarbij ik in mijn hoofd precies had wat ik wilde schrijven als het in het Engels had mogen zijn, maar er niet op kon komen hoe ik dit in mijn moerstaal kon zeggen... maar uiteindelijk dekte het "met kennis van zaken" van petoe de lading perfect!

Bedankt allebei!


----------



## AllegroModerato

Je kunt ook _weloverwogen_ of _doordacht_ gebruiken.


----------

